# Weekend Report - S. Jersey



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello all,

Wanted to post some info for ya. Was down South Jersey this weekend, fished, froze and fished some more.

Saturday the wind was WHIPPING and the temp went down which made fishing a bit tuff. Fished a little in Stone Harbor....skunked. A little down Cape May Point...a couple of skate (arghhhh) and ended up in the bay in Sea Isle...skunked.

Only place that I saw any action was in Sea Isle. Couple of local boys pulled out 3 keeper sized Stripers...biggest around 31 inches. 

Sunday, fished a bit in Stone Harbor and decided to try our luck in Sea Isle again...landed one 29 inch striper on clams and fishfinder rig...was releaved. The water is still a bit too cold, but should be perfect in the next two weekends. I'll probably be heading down again in a couple of weeks. There ya have it...chime in!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

HeyFFM, thanks for the report, good to see some action both in NJ and on the board again. Congrats on the fish!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you know what the water temp was in Stone Harbor?


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Yeh....cold! Definetely in the low to mid 40's. The cooler weather this weekend didn't help any. I'm thinking it's going to warm up considerablely in the next couple of weeks...then it's game on!


----------



## JeepNflyfshr4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Hope you didn't keep those Fishies*

Those fish aren't really keeper size...they are really catch and release size.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Cape May*

You guys hear anything out of Cape May? Fished there as a kid and would love to get into some ocean stripers in the surf?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*skunked*

Fsihed grassy sound in north wildwood, the old half bridge, tuesday,wednesday and thursday,....all we did was feed the crabs. Saw one striper caught but it was a puppy.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i heard they're getting some stripers out of cape may,but not doing great.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*stripers*

They hit a few on blood worms at cape may point.


----------

